# pre-steam industrial milling



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

Does anyone know the technologies they used right before the industrial revolution, but after the pitsaw era.

Right before the steam and after hand-done.

I've seen a freewheel table saw that was invented by the shakers, but i'm wanting to know what kinds of efforts were done on the larger scale.

Of course there were water wheel powered sawmills, but i'm wondering if they ever attempted to treadle a bandsaw or a pitsaw?

I think this would be an amazing endeavor, though extremely tricky.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

When water power was not available horses or oxen were used to drive a wheel that via a transmission could drive different kinds of machines. Quite common for treshing machines or winches in mines and I'm sure sawmills could be driven this way too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there is some info here*

http://treadleit.info/Treadle band-saw

a search here:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc-inbox&p=treadle bandsaw&type=


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://treadleit.info/Treadle%20band-saw
> 
> a search here:
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc-inbox&p=treadle bandsaw&type=



i have severe doubts that milling was done on that.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

This link touches on the subject 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawmill


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess my question is answered by exclusion. What they had used that i already knew was water power. 

I guess i should be asking if there were failed attempts at milling with the techniques i am thinking about. 

Kinda like a video of different inventors of flight before the wright brothers.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

think logs and saws


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

johnmark said:


> inventors of flight before the wright brothers.


Richard Pearse :yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Forget it. And in the future...


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

THe Dutch Navy and consequent world expansion was due to windmill technology. Originally used to pump water, windmills were adapted to saw wood and this enabled the Dutch to build ships cheaply.
johnep


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

There were lots of treadle powered machines back in the day.


----------

